
World's First Computer Art - cameron_b
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/01/the-never-before-told-story-of-the-worlds-first-computer-art-its-a-sexy-dame/267439/
======
cameron_b
Or, "How to get the attention of 18 to 24 year old operators of mission-
critical equipment"

